# 75 gallon Lp power vent??



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Called about 6 suppliers and could only find one Bradford white it's in Massachusetts. What's up with that. Are they just pushing on demand water heaters??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Called about 6 suppliers and could only find one Bradford white it's in Massachusetts. What's up with that. Are they just pushing on demand water heaters??


Can you buy just lp gas valve and swap it out?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's your local market... They must not sell enough of them to stock them.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What part of Ma? Does that supplier maybe have at another branch?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Can you buy just lp gas valve and swap it out?



NO AND DOUBLE NO ! :furious:

# 1 THE BURNER AND PILOT ORIFICES HAVE TO BE CHANGED :blink:


# 2 YOU THEN VOID THE GAS LISTING ASA :no:

#3 THEN YOU VOID THE MFG'S WARRANTY 

#4 AND THEN WHEN SXXT HAPPENS YOU ARE SXXWED AND LIBEL FOR ALL DAMAGES AND DEATHS  :furious: :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> NO AND DOUBLE NO ! :furious:
> 
> # 1 THE BURNER AND PILOT ORIFICES HAVE TO BE CHANGED :blink:
> 
> ...


No,no.. u can buy a lp conversion kit.. from the manufactor.. same with boiler set up.. relax.. done it before..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

RJ is correct, just inspected a propane to NG with the proper conversion kit for a State HWH.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> RJ is correct, just inspected a propane to NG with the proper conversion kit for a State HWH.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Hey, some plumbers here are boiler TECH....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> No,no.. u can buy a lp conversion kit.. from the manufactor.. same with boiler set up.. relax.. done it before..


Yes I know about those but the last I heard the mfg's were no longer allowing those conversions for the reasons I posted


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Yes I know about those but the last I heard the mfg's were no longer allowing those conversions for the reasons I posted


Their lawyers with no expericnes with products told them that.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe their getting prepared for the new 2015 rule. I've heard 75 gallon heaters are on the way out.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/sites/default/files/pdf/2013-0913_BWC-DOE 2015-article.pdf


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's not a bad idea. I do that for furnaces.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> Maybe their getting prepared for the new 2015 rule. I've heard 75 gallon heaters are on the way out.


I heard that to. 
I was thinking about installing 2 40 gallons but HO said no.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

One more thing why do the 40-50 power vents get the energy star but not the 75 gallon??


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> One more thing why do the 40-50 power vents get the energy star but not the 75 gallon??


If they are a .70 or higher Energy Factor they qualify for rebates. Our 40 and 50 gallon AO Smith power vents do qualify now. Not sure what the qualifications are for Energy star though.


----------

